# M.U.G.E.N erstellen



## mist1993 (12. Juni 2007)

hallo ich 
also ich spiele sehr gerne Mugen spiele und ich wollte fragen wie man so ein chars erstellet.Ich habe mir Fighter Factory runtergelden aber weiß nicht wie man damit ein chars erstellen soll.


----------



## BlackGamer (5. April 2010)

Ganz so simple ist das nicht du brauchst die ganzen eistellungen und bewegungs bilder des einzigen charkter den du haben wills haben. naja der schwirigkeitsgrad des erstellen einses char kommt drauf an welchen char du haben wills


----------



## Unbekannt (12. Mai 2010)

@BlackGamer:
Der Thread ist fast 3 Jahre alt...

Ansonsten kann ich diesen Link hier empfehlen:
http://mugengermany.com


----------

